

Future Day - coolgeek
http://futureday.org/

======
coolgeek
_"So few of us actively try to envision the future and change it for the
better. Even small tweaks, such as coming up with a new way to explain a
coming technology to the public, can have big positive consequences. Let’s use
Future Day as an opportunity to promote the big goals, like extending the
human healthspan, spreading freedom, and healing our environment."_

— Christine Peterson, Chairman, Personalized Life Extension 2012, Co-founder,
Foresight Institute

